

Gource, a version control visualization tool - ecaron
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5xPMW5fg48

======
ecaron
The video shows the project (<http://code.google.com/p/gource/>) and the
results it gives against various open source projects like the Linux kernel
and Ruby on Rails.

